# Need a big snowblower for this mess



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

this is New Brunswick Canada...what a mess!


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

If that was me I would have gone out with my snowblower every few hours to keep it under control. this guy left it too long and now he's in trouble!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Guy not the sharpest knife in the drawer. That's an awful lot of snow. Glad it's up there and not here.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Obviously he needs drift cutters 
Very very long drift cutters


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah... he needs one of these:






(The last few minutes has some spectacular shots)

...and if it keeps snowing like this in Mass., I will too!

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/02/16/boston-within-a-foot-of-snowiest-winter-in-citys-history/


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mac said:


> If that was me I would have gone out with my snowblower every few hours to keep it under control. this guy left it too long and now he's in trouble!


I tried that and when I got to the end of the driveway and turned around my first cut was already full, remember now we had winds gusting to 100mph. Decided it was best to stay indoor and clean the mess later.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Coby7 said:


> I tried that and when I got to the end of the driveway and turned around my first cut was already full, remember now we had winds gusting to 100mph. Decided it was best to stay indoor and clean the mess later.


so how is the Yamaha handling all the snow


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so how is the Yamaha handling all the snow


Lower driveway only had about 2 feet the whole lenght except in front of the garage and my Mitsubishi where it was more like 4. Did okay 1.5 hours.



The upper driveway was more like 4 feet the whole lenght and an 8-10 foot EOD. Did alright there too 2 hours including both steps and door access.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

It would seem how the winds blew in different locations determined the severity of snow accumulation.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

….that was funny …can you imagine….what a sh*t show of snow. I'd really like to see a time lapse of how one goes about digging out of something like that.


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Me and My Fiance are gonna be on Day 2 tomorrow to clean up our Driveway in P.E.I. ( NB Nebighour) we ended with 86 cm and 120 km winds.
The Island Has Been Shut down for Just about 2 days as the roads in some spots on the Island have 10-15ft Drifts!


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Driveway and what we done today.and a pic of what is left to do


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Buddy in another part of the Island on one of the roads.


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

Thats an awesome amount of snow! Was your snowblower up to the task?


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Snowblower works great when you chop it down the manageable pieces, that is the worst part of it, broke both shovels too!


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm impressed..they've all been going around me..south is buried..east is buried..and n east too...all I got is maybe 2 feet total in the yard.. burned up more fuel cleaning 6 inches @ a time...takes 4 hrs..weather there's 6 inches or 2 feet


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH sure you betcha no problem. we used to get that all the time up here in the frozen tundra.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

That guy was pretty funny! I feel for him, I truly do. I haven't experienced snow that high since, well, since I was a whole lot shorter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's just the first pass that's the killer. You just keep backing up and running into it. Once the first pass is done you have room to work and you just keep peeling off as much as your machine will handle.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Just WOW!


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's just the first pass that's the killer. You just keep backing up and running into it. Once the first pass is done you have room to work and you just keep peeling off as much as your machine will handle.


Yes it is a killer for the first pass.
I usually go down the middle and then alternate sides on each pass so the snow will go over the bank but there is so much snow now it will not do that unless you have a extension on the chute to go over the bank.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've delt with deep snow and some ugly drifts but nothing like the stuff in those pictures. It really does look like something you'd like to lay down tracks and have that locomotive blower make a pass or two to get you started !!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

2low4u said:


> Yes it is a killer for the first pass.
> I usually go down the middle and then alternate sides on each pass so the snow will go over the bank but there is so much snow now it will not do that unless you have a extension on the chute to go over the bank.


 Please keep taking pictures of your progress , that is a lot of snow to move 

Maybe see if Geno wants to take a trip up to help out


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Took 5 Hours to do this Path for my Girlfriend and I alternating between the blower and Shovel every so often,
The Tractor W/Blower Finally arrived at the End of the Day to blow the rest of what is in this picture, took the Tractor One hour to clear it. (Fair Size Tractor Too)
He was even having a time to clean it as it was too high for his Blower.Sorry no Pic of Blower! ; )
Just to give ya an idea of the Snow Height the picture was taken at eye level from my better Half She is 5'9" and it was taller than her, where I was standing it was still app 4-4.5 ft where it leveled of from there to the Road.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

for something of that size you would need some heavy equipment.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

What everyone should try once is strapping on a pair of these:










You'll never look at snow the same. It's 10X to over snow than through it. This weekend I was walking on top of 7 foot snow drifts without sinking in. As a society if we could learn to adapt to the snow we'd look at snow storms much differently. 

I was wondering how to rake snow from my roof in the face of the huge amounts of snow, then remembered I had damned snowshoes!!!

Maybe pass some laws forcing people to own snowmobiles LOL!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

weirdtolkienishf said:


> What everyone should try once is strapping on a pair of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are the wire things behind the boot part ... kickstands 

If I ever wear these out I will try the newfangled ones .

 


But neither is going to get the driveway cleared out


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

how do they clean the steets? do they dump a 10' pile at the end of your driveway?.


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

The Roads Are really Crap for the First few Days after a Big Storm, When I went in to work This Morning I had to play Dodge the Snow banks and it is one lane all the way in to Town which is app 13km from Home.
You have to watch for other Cars also in the process.
The core of our City is really weird the way they clear the Streets (Done it this way for Years) they scrape all the snow into the center of the street with graders and Angle Blades then another crew takes Big blowers attached to Loaders and Blow the Snow into Dump trucks and they haul it to empty spots of land that have around the City.
The problem with the Snow in the middle of the roads is it might be there for 3-4 days Before the crew catches up to clean up the piles.
IMO I think it would be easier to Block off the street and do it all at the same time.
otherwise in the rural and county areas they just wing it to the side of the road as best as can then there is Loaders with Blowers that blow the snow in the Ditches Etc.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mac said:


> this is New Brunswick Canada...what a mess! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sXJjepjsRfM


That's a lotta dang snow. Sheesh


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Boy........ I don't envy you guys.  All the luck for safe clearing.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

That's a lot of snow . Do people have really big snow blowers up there . Like 36 wide 12 hp . I think my little 5 H P sears blower would just run and hide under the bed . If it saw this much snow ! Good luck .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For snow like that you'd want a lot more than 12hp if you had a 32" or wider auger. It isn't so much how wide an auger you have as how big the impeller is. The impeller is usually the choke point on any machine as far as how much and how fast you can move snow. Secondly you need enough horsepower to keep it spinning. That's where something with a 14"+ inch impeller and re-powered with a bigger engine comes in VERY handy. 

That Ariens with the 400+ cc engine that was a limited run because they ran out of the stock engine is a good example. It's more engine than you will normally need but when you do it's a wonderful thing to have.


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually My 2013 Toro 726 does just fine for clearing the Snow it is only a 7-8 hp Briggs 900 series engine but it has no problem Chucking the Snow at all.
It never Quit on me yet and it seen a lot of snow in the past winter and this year so far!


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Great pics!
New Brunswick is in a world of its own when it comes to snow. Only had two storms in my life that came close to that, but not nearly as bad. I remember having to use the shovel to knock the snow down low enough for the blower to handle it. What a pain that was. I don't envy anyone having to clear that much snow. And that is commonplace for them. Yikes!


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

The last 2 years was really bad for us for Snowfall, usually we never get this much maybe 100-150cm per winter if that!
it usually turns to Rain then it just gets Messy then freezes afterwards like it supposed to do Tomorrow.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

I wouldn't even know where to begin to start cleaning that up!


----------

